# Natural FET - trigger possible??



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies, I've been desperately waiting for AF to arrive and it finally has albeit a bit later than expected.nim now really worried I will be cutting it too close to Christmas for a transfer. Dr assured my last month not to worry about dates, they would make it work.  Does anyone know if they can make you ovulate so transfer can happen??if they make you ovulate will your body really be ready to accept the embryo? I had my heart set on having my 3 day frosties but back but am now panicking about being told no due to Christmas


----------



## lisamarie1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Hope,

I've just had a natural FET and it was looking like ET was going to fall on a Sunday (my clinic don't open on Sundays!) so they did say it would be possible to give me a trigger shot to bring it forward to the Friday. It didn't happen in the end as I ovulated early but providing all looks good with the lining, it should be possible.

Good luck and I hope you manage to get it done for Christmas.

Lisa xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
you only need a follicle to be over 17mm then you can take an hcg trigger shot such as pregnyl. You ovulate about 40 hours later.  

I took my tigger shot tues evening,  ovulated thursday pm and had day 5 transfer the following tuesday. I am now 28w .

it allows the clinic to organise timing to suit, within a couple of days

Good luck

x x


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ladies, thank you so much for your replies.ni feel less stressed and worried! I so want to have my frosties back before Christmas so hope everything goes to plan  

mierran congratulations so lovely to hear success stories   xx


----------

